# Is it possible to sign in to Uber Partner app without a sim card?



## Virus4762 (Nov 8, 2015)

I know that's a weird question because you'd obviously need a sim card to actually drive for Uber; but if you were at home and tryed signing in to the Uber Partner app without a sim card, would you be able to?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes on wifi

My andoid tablet doesn't have a sim card, works fine on wifi for watching the surges.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a 7 inch tablet and an old LG cell phone both of them do not have a SIM card or actual phone data service, I use T Mobile Hotspot, I can sign in to uber and lyft on both devices, I use Google Voice for uber and a text only device for lyft, all works great no issues.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

What does an app have to do with a sim card in order for it to work, CDMA providers don't have sim cards for their service yet it can launch the angry bird app seamlessly. So,yes,it's possible.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I have used an android simulator to sign into Uber Driver from my computer. It worked fine, but my location was off.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I have used an android simulator to sign into Uber Driver from my computer. It worked fine, but my location was off.


I just pictured getting a ping and running down with your computer, monitor, keyboard, mouse, etc and driving to get PAX.

You "Sorry, was messing around on my computer and got a hail from you."
PAX "WTF.... is that a Commodore 64??!!"
You "Don't worry about it. You getting in or not? My car battery isn't going to keep this thing going for too long."

I get way to bored at work.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> I just pictured getting a ping and running down with your computer, monitor, keyboard, mouse, etc and driving to get PAX.
> 
> You "Sorry, was messing around on my computer and got a hail from you."
> PAX "WTF.... is that a Commodore 64??!!"
> ...


 He can't forget his router and the roll of coiled LAN cable dangling in the back as it unfolds endlessly, unless he has a wireless card installed,in that case he may be lucky that his phone is hot spotting the connection to the desktop..phew!!


----------

